# secret chat



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Found that my H is in contact with someone named frenchkisses. I don't know where he came into contact with this person, but she was trying to get into contact with him via chat today when I got on the computer. He is not computer literate at all and I can tell when he has been on the computer because of history. However, he has no idea that he actually has to log out of things and close things if he doesn't want them open. So, when I am on facebook, an im comes up from frenchkisses wondering how he has been doing. I don't know what do with it because it is not someone that I know of. He is not an 'im'er, but it seems he has been 'im'ing frenchkissess. The frustrating part is that I have tried and tried to talk with him and work on our relationship and our sex life, but I seem to get nowhere. I am open to him and told him that I want to have more sex with him yet find him on porn sites. He has since quit visiting porn sites since he knows I can see it on history, but continues to go on dating sites and we continue to have no sex. Everytime I find that he has been on a dating site he claims it was an email he got because he used to be subscribed to some dating sites and he got junk email. What he doesn't seem to understand is that it does not show in history just by receiving an email. The most frustrating thing is that we talk about our sex life and I think it is a good discussion and I think we are working things out and then I find things like this. I hate talking to anyone else about these things but find that I need to vent and need to tell someone about what is going on. He has even moved to our other bathroom to take showers night and morning. It used to just be in the morning because he had to leave so early for work, but now he goes in there no matter what time. I don't even know who he is anymore, and we are only a few months into our marriage. I've even started to feel like I understand why his marriage with his ex did not work out years ago because he is totally emotionally unavailable and it seems that he takes for granted what he has. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Deb1234 (May 31, 2009)

I know it's almost impossible sometimes, but can you both get away together for a week or a few days at least? Just the two of you? Go camping or something? Maybe some one on one time with no other distractions will help the two of you communicate a little better? I hope things work out between the two of you.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Deb1234 said:


> I know it's almost impossible sometimes, but can you both get away together for a week or a few days at least? Just the two of you? Go camping or something? Maybe some one on one time with no other distractions will help the two of you communicate a little better? I hope things work out between the two of you.


This is a great idea and something I have been thinking about a lot lately. Might be a few weeks before we can even consider it though as he farms and is in harvest right now, but it is worth a shot. Thanks!


----------

